
Listed a T. Rex Fossil on eBay for $2.95M. Scientists Weren’t Thrilled - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/17/science/t-rex-skeleton-ebay.html
======
pattle
I don't really see the problem with this. Ultimately it's the owners decision
to do what they want with it.

